# chute deflector adjustment



## dpthenry2012 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all, I just recently purchased Ariens Platinum 24 inches, model number 921050, snow blower. I am having trouble with the deflector at the top of the discharge chute. The chute works fine going to the right and left when I turn the crank. The problem is when I push the lever up and down to make the snow go shorter or further. When I push it all the way up it is fine and the snow shoots down. But when I pull the lever it works fine until about half way. Then it feels like the tension is gone and the chute doesn't go all the way up.

I have read the manual and adjusted nuts on the chute cable. I had loosen/tighten lower/upper nuts for multiple times, howover the problem is not resolved. 

Any solution of how to solve this problem?

Thank you so much!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

The lock nut that holds cable from falling off the chute deflector may be a little too tight preventing full movement. But most likely the deflector is rubbing on the main section of the chute as it moves up and down. When you push the lever forward to lower the deflector the cable does all the work under tension. When pulling the lever back, the upward movement is controlled by the spring and if the rubbing is too much for the spring tension it'll get stuck. You should be able to squeeze the main portion of the chute together by hand to narrow it down a bit. Also spray the chute where the deflector rubs with a good lube like fluid film. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## dpthenry2012 (Mar 18, 2018)

I tried to adjust the lock nuts of the cable and the spring, and the problem is still here. (picture 1)

I found out one thing tho..if I pull the lever down fast enough , the deflector will go up. But if I pull the lever down slowly, the deflector doesn't go all the way up and the tension is gone in the middle of pulling the lever. (picture 2 and 3)...


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The cable is binding on the brass male fitting most likely as the sheath has separated from the brass fitting. 
What you need to do now to salvage the rest of the season is loosen the metal strap that is used to hold the cable and then push the strap back a little to let the sheathed cable become more aligned with the brass male fitting and the binding should stop and hopefully the cable is not damaged from rubbing.


----------



## Spanker (Mar 17, 2018)

The cable is damaged as Leonz pointed out. Have it replaced under warranty.

Lubricate the hinge.

To confirm if the cable is binding, disconnect it and move the deflector by hand through its full range. It should be smooth all the way.
If not, the sheet metal is rubbing, and needs to be slightly bent by hand to obtain adequate clearance, as JJG723 pointed out.

No worries, Easy fix.


----------



## kayakonnor (Nov 11, 2019)

*Chute Deflector*

I just freed up my deflector on a 28 inch deluxe ariens, two years old.

I first sprayed rust disolver on the hinge holding the deflector
to the chute to loosen it up, then I
oiled the hinge. There is a rubber sleeve (small) guarding the hinge,
so I got the tip of the oil can under this.
Seems to work now, fingers crossed.
Bob C


----------



## whobutni (Feb 14, 2021)

Has anyone found a fix for this yet? I have the same, Platinum 24 SHO and the chute deflector goes down fine but barely comes back to the up position when pulled back. I’ve made both adjustments; to then nut under the handle and to the lower nut on the cable at the chute.


----------

